# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Πάρα πολύ...ΝΕΟΣ!!!

## Teo

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Είμαι καινούργιος στο Forum και ελπίζω να βρω βοήθεια για να συνδεθώ και εγώ επιτέλους στο awmn.
Έριξα μια ματιά στο PlugMeIn2.pdf, το οποίο βρήκα στο site του awmn, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές γνώσεις δεν με βοήθησε και πολύ.

Ο εξοπλισμός που έχω δεν ξέρω αν είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιοποιήσιμος:
1) 1,20 m Δορυφορικό Πιάτο
2) 2 LNB
3) Technisat SkyStar2
4) D-Link DWL-900AP+
5) D-Link AirPlus G+ DWL-G520+

Θα ήθελα συμβουλές για τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, τον τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας τους καθώς και ποια είναι τα επόμενα βήματα για να συνδεθώ στο awmn.

----------


## pkent79

Θα σου πω τα γρήγορα και αφήνω τα υπόλοιπα για κάποιον που έχει πιει ήδη καφέ (εγώ τώρα τον έφτιαξα).

Το πιάτο είναι μια χαρά αρκεί να το ξεχάσεις από χρήση για δορυφορική τηλεόραση, κάτι που όμως δεν νομίζω να θες να κάνεις μιας και έχεις ήδη τον εξοπλισμό για αυτό.

Συνεπώς ξεκινάμε από την αρχή.

Θα χρειαστείς ένα πιάτο 80cm τουλάχιστον (κάπου 20-25 ευρώ).
Feeder στα 2.4GHz (κάτι αντίστοιχο των LNB αλλά πολυ μεγαλύτερο).
Η D-Link 900AP+ από όσο ξέρω είναι η πλέον κατάληλη από τις δύο συσκευές που αναφέρεις. Τέτοια βρίσκεις έτοιμα από την Lanpoynt (τα λεγόμενα Αφρικάνικα) και έχουν κάπου 30 ευρώ νομίζω.

Τώρα ανάλογα με την ταράτσα σου θα χρειαστεί να ρίξεις σίγουρα ένα καλώδιο δικτύου UTP cat-5e και ένα από τα ακόλουθα:

1. Καλώδιο ρεύματος με χοντρή μόνωση μέχρι το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί που θα βάλεις το DLink.
2. Συσκευές POE (Power Over Ethernet) που θα μεταφέρουν το απαραίτητο ρεύμα λειτουργίας της συσκευής πάνω από το καλώδιο UTP (πολύ πιο ασφαλές).
3. Ιδιοκατασκευή POE (αν δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα από καλώδια και ηλεκτρονικά, καλύτερα πήγαινε στη λύση 2).

Επίσης όπως ανέφερα ένα ηλεκτρολογικό πλαστικό κουτί, αδιάβροχο για εξωτερικούς χώρους που να χωράει το DLINK (και λίγο παραπάνω χώρο για το POE ή το τροφοδοτικό του).

Ένα καλώδιο τρίμετρο περίπου τύπου LMR200 (πωλείται έτοιμο από ειδικά καταστήματα αν πεις τις θέλεις να συνδέσεις) ή LMR400 (πρέπει να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου).


Αφήνω τα υπόλοιπα στους άλλους και συνεχίζω τον καφέ μου.
Καλή τύχη.


ΑΑΑ και οπωσδήποτε κάνε λογαριασμό στο WIND (http://wind.awmn.net) και κατέγραψε το στίγμα σου και πες το ID σου.

----------


## RpMz

Κάνε και ένα register στο http://wind.awmn.net να δούμε που είσαι, μήπως και πέσεις απάνω στον Miltosz...

Γενικώς τα είπε όλα ο pkent79  ::  

Επίσης http://eastattica.dyndns.org Forum της Ανατολικής Αττικής  ::

----------


## Teo

Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

RpMz, έχω ήδη στείλει email στον miltoz μήπως καταφέρει και μου εξηγήσει πως θα συνδεθώ.

Φίλε pkent79, θα πάω σε κατάστημα να ζητήσω αυτά που μου είπες.
2 πραγματάκια ακόμα θέλω να μου πεις για να καταλάβω καλύτερα...
1) Από ότι κατάλαβα, το πιάτο θα συνδεθεί πάνω στο D-link με καλώδιο από το Feeder, σωστά? Αυτό είναι το καλώδιο είναι αυτό που το αναφέρεις ως "LMR200"?
2) Το πιάτο προφανώς θα το γυρίσω σε αυτόν στον οποίο θα συνδεθώ, σωστά?

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RpMz

Ναι το email σου το πήρα και εγώ (μιας κ κάνω μερική διαχείριση στον κόμβο του Μίλτου)..

Απο αυτά που έχεις θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το Dlink 900AP+ και το πιάτο 1μ που έχεις (αν και πολύ μεγάλο, τουλάχιστον μην πάς να αγοράσεις καινούργιο...)

Τώρα τα extra πράγματα που χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις είναι:
1. http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_pr...idsubsubcat=84 (feeder 2.4GHz)
2. http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_pr...idsubsubcat=-1 (pigtail για σύνδεση του feeder με το Dlink900AP+)
3. Ένα μικρό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτάκι για να το βάλεις μέσα, αλλιώς άμα μπορείς να το έχεις μέσα σε κανένα δώμα για τις βροχές/υγρασίες..

Κάνε register στο http://wind.awmn.net να δούμε που είσαι...

----------


## Teo

Έχω γραφτεί στο WiND, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω ποιο είναι το στίγμα μου και πως να το εισάγω...

Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, πέρασε στο msn το email μου να σε έχω αφού είσαι διαχειριστής στον milto.

----------


## pkent79

1) Βασικά το DLink θα συνδεθεί με το καλώδιο στο feeder, το οποίο θα μπει στη θέση για LNB στο μπράτσο του πιάτου.
2) Σωστά, μόνο η κλίση του πιάτου θα πρέπει να είναι τέτοια ώστε το πιάτο θα κοιτάει πολύ χαμηλά. Δες φωτογραφίες από το plugmein για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα.

Πρόσεχε μόνο γιατί τα περισσότερα καταστήματα δεν τα έχουν αυτά τα πράγματα.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το DLink έχει rSMA βύσμα. Άρα θα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα SMA σε N-male.

http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_produ ... bsubcat=84
http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_produ ... bsubcat=-1

----------


## Teo

> 1) Βασικά το DLink θα συνδεθεί με το καλώδιο στο feeder, το οποίο θα μπει στη θέση για LNB στο μπράτσο του πιάτου.
> 2) Σωστά, μόνο η κλίση του πιάτου θα πρέπει να είναι τέτοια ώστε το πιάτο θα κοιτάει πολύ χαμηλά. Δες φωτογραφίες από το plugmein για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα.
> 
> Πρόσεχε μόνο γιατί τα περισσότερα καταστήματα δεν τα έχουν αυτά τα πράγματα.
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το DLink έχει rSMA βύσμα. Άρα θα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα SMA σε N-male.
> 
> http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_produ ... bsubcat=84
> http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_produ ... bsubcat=-1



OK φίλε μου, πάω αύριο σε κατάστημα να ρίξω μια ματιά...

----------


## Teo

Κατάφερα να συνδεθώ στο WiND.

RpMz θα βρεις το στίγμα μου με το όνομα awmn-Teo (TIW).
Βλέπω πως έχω οπτική επαφή με έναν polinux (#9660).
Με τον miltosz (#8754) φαίνεται πως δεν έχω επαφή...

----------


## papashark

Kαι όχι Lmr200 αλλά lmr400 ή αντίστοιχο

----------


## nikpanGR

> Kαι όχι Lmr200 αλλά lmr400 ή αντίστοιχο


απ ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις βρει παρέα στον Πόρο ακόμα.......χεεχεχε βαλε τουλαχιστον radio.dating na akoys....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Kαι όχι Lmr200 αλλά lmr400 ή αντίστοιχο
> 
> 
> απ ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις βρει παρέα στον Πόρο ακόμα.......χεεχεχε βαλε τουλαχιστον radio.dating na akoys....


πριν από 10' μαζεύτηκα να πλυθώ γιατί έκανα μια επέμβαση σε ένα σκύλο.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


ελπίζω επιτυχη.....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Ναι μια χαρούλα πήγε, ένας αδέσποτος εδώ της παραλίας είναι.

Απλά αύριο πρέπει να τον βρω να του δώσω λιγη αντιβίωση.

Είχε καρφωθεί στο πόδι του μια τεράστια πουλαγκίστρα και δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει. Του έκανα μια μικρή τομή για να βγει το αγκίστρι από την άλλη μεριά, την κόψαμε με κόφτη για ξάρτια και την βγάλαμε, πλύναμε την πληγη καλά και την πλακώσαμε στο μερκουριοχρώμ, αλλά δεν είχα αντιβίωση για να του δώσω...  ::  

Μετά το πέρας της επέμβασης παρόλο τον πόνο και τον φόβο του ήταν πολύ ευχαριστημένος, ειδικά με κάτι σαλαμάκια και ζαμπονάκια που τον φυλέψαμε (ο άθεος δεν έκανε νηστεία  ::  )

----------


## nikpanGR

Γι αυτό σε αγαπάω ρε συ...είσαι πολυ πονεσιάρης....Κι ας με παρεξηγήσουν στο forum ορισμένοι.....Εισαι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ......και σήμερα είναι λίγοι πολύ λίγοι οι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ.....Χαίρομαι πού σε έχω γνωρίσει ειλικρινά....

----------


## RpMz

> Κατάφερα να συνδεθώ στο WiND.
> 
> RpMz θα βρεις το στίγμα μου με το όνομα awmn-Teo (TIW).
> Βλέπω πως έχω οπτική επαφή με έναν polinux (#9660).
> Με τον miltosz (#8754) φαίνεται πως δεν έχω επαφή...


Ναι δυστυχώς δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή με τον Miltosz... Το κακό είναι πως δεν βλέπεις ούτε τον Διαμαντή (#3217), ενώ ο polinux δυστυχώς ακόμη δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη Access Point, αλλα είναι στα σκαριά και για AP με καλούτσική Omni... Καλό θα ήταν να έρθεις σε κάποιο meeting της Ανατολικής Αττικής να σου εξηγήσουμε κάποια πραματακια σχετικά με το δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Teo (TIW)
> 
> Κατάφερα να συνδεθώ στο WiND.
> 
> RpMz θα βρεις το στίγμα μου με το όνομα awmn-Teo (TIW).
> Βλέπω πως έχω οπτική επαφή με έναν polinux (#9660).
> Με τον miltosz (#8754) φαίνεται πως δεν έχω επαφή...
> 
> 
> Ναι δυστυχώς δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή με τον Miltosz... Το κακό είναι πως δεν βλέπεις ούτε τον Διαμαντή (#3217), ενώ ο polinux δυστυχώς ακόμη δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη Access Point, αλλα είναι στα σκαριά και για AP με καλούτσική Omni... Καλό θα ήταν να έρθεις σε κάποιο meeting της Ανατολικής Αττικής να σου εξηγήσουμε κάποια πραματακια σχετικά με το δίκτυο...


Π Σ Κ Θα είμαι ΠόρτοΡαφτη και θα βάλω Α.P ίσως πιάσει eμένα...

----------


## RpMz

::

----------


## Teo

Δεν θα ήταν προτιμότερο να βάλω μία κανονική εξωτερική κεραία αντι για το πιάτο. Θέλω να πω δεν θα είναι πολύ πιο εύχρηστη με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια?

RpMz, περιμένωνα μου πεις για το meeting!

----------


## pkent79

Το πιάτο το χρησιμοποιείς ήδη ή οχι; Αν ναι, τότε πάρε άλλο για το AWMN. Αν όχι, τότε ξύλωσε όποια LNB έχεις πάνω του.

Τα πιάτα με το σωστό feeder είναι περισσότερο κατευθυντικά στην εκπομπή τους (μια δέσμη με υψηλή συνοχή και όλη την ισχύ συγκεντρωμένη σε αυτή) από ότι οι κεραίες τύπου grid (πλέγματος) ή yagi (ίδιες με τις αγκαθωτές της τηλεόρασης) που στην ουσία εκπέμπουν με πιο ανοιχτές δέσμες και προς περισσότερες κατευθύνσεις.

Επίσης το πιάτο έχει μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση της ακτινοβολίας που πέφτει πάνω στην επιφάνεια του και ανακλάται προς το feeder, από ότι οποιαδήποτε από τις άλλες κεραίες.

Ο συνδυασμός πιάτο + feeder έρχεται συχνά πιο φτηνά από ότι μια από τις άλλες κεραίες, ενώ έχει καλύτερη απόδοση από αυτές.

Άρα, η λύση σου είναι στο πιάτο (κυριολεκτικά  ::  ).

----------


## Teo

Οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω το πιάτο.

Έχω μία παρέα φίλων που μένει στον Πειραιά. Κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να λειτουργήσουμε σαν τοπικό δίκτυο με αυτούς. Δηλαδή να μπορούμε να παίζουμε παιχνίδια και να ανταλλάσουμε αρχεία. Ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι δυσκολίες επί τούτου?

Αναμένουν και αυτοί να συνδεθούν, αν δουλέψει σε εμένα η ασύρματη δικτύωση.

----------


## papaki63

> Οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω το πιάτο.
> 
> Έχω μία παρέα φίλων που μένει στον Πειραιά. Κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να λειτουργήσουμε σαν τοπικό δίκτυο με αυτούς. Δηλαδή να μπορούμε να παίζουμε παιχνίδια και να ανταλλάσουμε αρχεία. Ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι δυσκολίες επί τούτου?
> 
> Αναμένουν και αυτοί να συνδεθούν, αν δουλέψει σε εμένα η ασύρματη δικτύωση.


Η ανταλλαγη αρχειων ειναι δεδομενη και ιδιαιτερα απλη ...σχεδον copy/paste ...για δικτυακα χριεαζεται ο αντιστοιχος server να στηθει αν δεν τον εχει στησει ηδη καποιος αλλος ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

to ap moy είναι ενεργό.....awmn-ap-infosat3

----------


## nikpanGR

to ap moy είναι ενεργό.....awmn-ap-infosat3

----------


## RpMz

Λίγο δύσκολο να το ποιάσουμε απο εκεί  ::

----------

